# my new edc



## dirkp (Sep 29, 2006)

after i got the TI A1 head, i build the light complete and now i have a new edc light
have a look at the pics which i shoot quick of my hip


----------



## Xygen (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## jar3ds (Sep 30, 2006)

very nice! I'm not familar w/ the A1 head... whats inside? Very awesome combo there!


----------



## Concept (Oct 1, 2006)

You lucky so and so.

Enjoy.


----------



## TKC (Oct 30, 2006)

That is a fantastic light AND an great knife!


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 30, 2006)

How do you carry it without a pocketclip?


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 31, 2006)

into da pocket!. who needs a pocket clip with such a nice light 

IMO, a pocket clip will ruin the smooth and tough appeal the light has.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Oct 31, 2006)

guess I'll never understand that.. I always have a bunch of things in my pockets so all these lights that don't have pocketclips are pretty much useless to me.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 31, 2006)

he will have to get one soon, because his pockets will soon be too full to correctly identify the lights in his pockets


----------



## dirkp (Oct 31, 2006)

i hate clips at lights. 

they looks much more smooth without a clip. i have allways a free pocket for cool light.
but i need clips at the knives


----------



## mightysparrow (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool light, Dirk! I wish I knew how to do that! :goodjob:


----------



## dmdrewitt (Nov 4, 2006)

Very nice piece of Ti Dirk


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow!!!:twothumbs


----------



## 9volt (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, cool knife. Can you post some more info on it?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 7, 2006)

dirkp said:


> i hate clips at lights.
> 
> they looks much more smooth without a clip. i have allways a free pocket for cool light.
> but i need clips at the knives


 
i prefer to chain my edc's clip knives yes


----------

